# New Guy from GA.



## gasmith (Jun 25, 2017)

Hi everyone, first post here.  I work as a gunsmith and have been trained in some machining and have also worked in a machine shop doing precision grinding.  However, I have a limited amount of experience.  I was wondering where the best place to start on the forum would be if anyone had possibly posted tutorials and/or videos that would help me to brush back up.  I havent touched a lathe or mill since '08 and need to get back into it to grow my business.  Any input is appreciated.  Also, anyone who wants to discuss gunsmithing, go ahead and PM me.


----------



## Bob Korves (Jun 25, 2017)

Welcome, gasmith, you have come to the right place!


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jun 25, 2017)

That lazy Machinist 
Tubalcain (mr.pete222)
Tom's Techniques
Keith Rucker 
Midway USA

all these guys on Youtube are excellent and may have some info that you may desire
these aren't the only guys, but any/all are a good place to start


----------



## wrmiller (Jun 25, 2017)

Welcome to the forums gasmith!

I'm no gunsmith by profession, but have mentored under a very good pistolsmith and have been building my own pistols for USPSA and Steel Challenge type shooting since the mid 80s. Even managed to build a ar-10 based on a 80% lower.

Not sure I can help in any way, but holler if you think I can.


----------



## SSage (Jun 25, 2017)

Pull out the "How to run a lathe" book from South Bend and read through it for a basic refresher.


----------



## gasmith (Jun 25, 2017)

Thanks for the replies guys.  Im working on expanding my capabilities and this is definitely a n area I need to get mastered to be a true professional.


----------



## gasmith (Jun 25, 2017)

wrmiller said:


> Welcome to the forums gasmith!
> 
> I'm no gunsmith by profession, but have mentored under a very good pistolsmith and have been building my own pistols for USPSA and Steel Challenge type shooting since the mid 80s. Even managed to build a ar-10 based on a 80% lower.
> 
> Not sure I can help in any way, but holler if you think I can.



Thanks Bill.  I do quite a lot of pistolsmithing that doesnt require machine tools already.  My internal work on metal guns is top notch and I have built several guns for the gamer  crowd.  This includes 1911/2011, Tanfoglio, and CZ.  CZs are my specialty and my fav handguns made.  The industry is moving toward innovation and Im not missing this boat.  lol


----------



## wrmiller (Jun 26, 2017)

We were 'innovating' back in the mid 80s when we started shooting single stack .45s with Clark single chamber comps on them. We've come a long way since then.


----------



## gasmith (Jun 26, 2017)

Some cool stuff is out there now.  I still get a kick out of those old school custom jobs.  Just the ingenuity when there was nothing around.  A local guy here was putting on Smithh revolver sights so 1911s would have an adjustable rear back in the late 70s.


----------



## wrmiller (Jun 26, 2017)

Yup, did a few conversions with S&W revolver sights. Cheaper than buying a Gold Cup. Back then we had to make pretty much everything. I still do for the most part. The 2011 in my avatar is being test fitted with the 40 S&W top end. I made a 10mm auto top end for the same frame with a full profile compensator hogged out of 4140. Absolutely zero muzzle flip during recoil. Works real good. 

Nowadays too many so-called gunsmiths just throw parts together to make a pistol. I've had to fix too many like that. Kinda like the auto body shops of today just replace parts instead of working the metal like I learned how to do. Newer is usually better, but not always. 

Had a millennial in my face (politely) at a local match going on about his plastic pistol and how great it was. Not only did I have a better time on the stage, but I had better hits on the targets. With a single-stack Kimber. Don't get me wrong, I love my Glock 20 for what it is, but I still love the 1911 design the best for customizing.


----------



## gasmith (Jun 26, 2017)

The 1911s have the most capacity for custom work and support for such.  The Czech guns and their clones are up and coming.  That being said, some of the plastic fantastic can be ok.  Plastic isnt going anywhere and is actually something a gunsmith has to familiarize himself with. Its more than Glocks now (which is awesome because I cant shoot a Glock worth a damn). Apples to apples, they dont handle as well as metal.  Thats a fact.  All of this aside, machining capability is definitely needed to take your jobs to the next level and incorporate ideas that dont currently exist.  Just out of curiosity, is that an older Kimber youre shooting or have you basically gutted it and replaced the important parts with something else?


----------



## wrmiller (Jun 26, 2017)

Bought this Kimber in the late 90s. It was a stripper, nothing special.

But I got it home and started inspecting it's bits and pieces as I disassembled it. Was so disgusted with the fit and finish on this thing that I basically kept the bare slide and frame and started over. It's much better now. 

Swore off hand checkering stainless after doing this pistol though...


----------



## gasmith (Jun 26, 2017)

LOL!  Pretty much SOP for Kimber.  They are good at making a nice looking pistol but not much else.  What you just described is my solution when someone wants a target gun out of theirs.  Yeah, checkering by hand suuuuuuuuucks!


----------



## Silverbullet (Jun 26, 2017)

Hi gas, welcome to the site. As the others said spend time with YouTube , Mr Pete Tubalcain was a shop teacher retired but still teaching thru his videos . Abom , Keith Fenner, Keith Rucker, lots of others I spend time with many on YouTube . 
 We here will help the best we can , just ask . Even if you just aren't sure but think first. SAFTEY is the one thing I push .


----------



## gasmith (Jun 26, 2017)

Silverbullet said:


> Hi gas, welcome to the site. As the others said spend time with YouTube , Mr Pete Tubalcain was a shop teacher retired but still teaching thru his videos . Abom , Keith Fenner, Keith Rucker, lots of others I spend time with many on YouTube .
> We here will help the best we can , just ask . Even if you just aren't sure but think first. SAFTEY is the one thing I push .



Thanks man.  I appreciate how candid everyone is being here.  Its really nice.


----------



## Reeltor (Jun 27, 2017)

Welcome, there are a few of us from GA here.


----------



## gasmith (Jun 27, 2017)

Reeltor said:


> Welcome, there are a few of us from GA here.


I live in Woodstock and work in Roswell.


----------



## SSage (Jun 27, 2017)

I lived in Fulton County for many years. Started in Dunwoody, later in Alpharetta and Johns Creek for me, got too crowded and moved to central Alabama. Only 20 miles or so from the GA border now, almost zero traffic around here. I do miss the stores, the fancy food options, but its good here too if you like peace and quiet.


----------



## gasmith (Jun 27, 2017)

I grew up with peace and quiet.  Its ok when you want it, its not ok when you hat everyone in the town (and are related to half of them).  Having wide open spaces, however, is how I got into guns to begin with.


----------



## SSage (Jun 27, 2017)

I can shoot rifles off my back porch, the land backs up to a little mountain, so it makes a good rifle range. I do have two actual firing ranges, one pistol and one rifle. Zero neighbors to the back, 1/2 mile long driveway. My neighbor has a make shift gun range out front, he wakes me up sometimes really early. A local Cop lives down the road and he loves full autos for hours with his department issued ammo. I don't complain, I probably make the most noise with my big bores. Its funny some days, I'll go test a new load and then the neighbors start up. Can't see them, but I can hear them.


----------



## markba633csi (Jun 28, 2017)

Hi Gasmith,  don't know much about guns, my Dad left me a few- Bersa is one of 'em, plus a nice double shotgun and a few others
Mark S.


----------



## gasmith (Jun 28, 2017)

markba633csi said:


> Hi Gasmith,  don't know much about guns, my Dad left me a few- Bersa is one of 'em, plus a nice double shotgun and a few others
> Mark S.


The possibilities for them are endless for a machinist.


----------



## markba633csi (Jun 28, 2017)

Lot of good machinists here, plenty of expertise whatever you need help on 
Mark S.


----------



## GA Gyro (Jun 29, 2017)

gasmith said:


> I live in Woodstock and work in Roswell.



Welcome to the forum!

Have not had as much shop time lately as I wish I could... I run a small heating and AC business (and during the summer it is hard to find time for much else).

On the firearms subject... I enjoy shooting, albeit not competitive (keeping scheduled meetings weekly is difficult with my business).
I like CZ's... have a 'tactical' and a P09... although my preferred is a Beretta 92A1

I live in the Norcross/Duluth area... 

Perhaps when AC season is over (around October)...
Us metro Atlanta folks could get together...


----------



## gasmith (Jun 29, 2017)

GA Gyro said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> Have not had as much shop time lately as I wish I could... I run a small heating and AC business (and during the summer it is hard to find time for much else).
> 
> ...



Sure thing man.  The Beretta is something I can do also.  Wilson is making some good stuff for them now.


----------



## GA Gyro (Jun 29, 2017)

gasmith said:


> Sure thing man.  The Beretta is something I can do also.  Wilson is making some good stuff for them now.



Yes, Wilson makes some cool stuff for Beretta's...

So far, I have a slightly lighter hammer spring and a fat hogue grip... I have chunky hands, so a fat grip works for me.

Hope to make a range visit over the holiday weekend.  

Did you make the NRA show downtown in April... WOW that was a LOT of walking... yet grand fun!


----------



## gasmith (Jun 29, 2017)

GA Gyro said:


> Yes, Wilson makes some cool stuff for Beretta's...
> 
> So far, I have a slightly lighter hammer spring and a fat hogue grip... I have chunky hands, so a fat grip works for me.
> 
> ...



Yeah I did.  I was networking in my own back yard.  One suggestion about the Beretta, Wilson is making a complete kit for them that has a trigger bar with an overtravel stop that needs to be fit.  It also comes with a reduced power trigger spring and choice of 3 reduced power mainsprings.  If youre using the 2 lightest ones, its important to use a lighter hammer.  Beretta makes a skeletonized hammer that is cheap (or you can machine a factory one).


----------



## GA Gyro (Jun 30, 2017)

gasmith said:


> Yeah I did.  I was networking in my own back yard.  One suggestion about the Beretta, Wilson is making a complete kit for them that has a trigger bar with an overtravel stop that needs to be fit.  It also comes with a reduced power trigger spring and choice of 3 reduced power mainsprings.  If youre using the 2 lightest ones, its important to use a lighter hammer.  Beretta makes a skeletonized hammer that is cheap (or you can machine a factory one).



THX...
I think I have read about that kit... saw a video of a kit with lots of trigger parts for a 92... made a mental note to look into it this fall.
I would LOVE to get into gun-smithing... however am a bit 'gun-shy'  about the record keeping part... 
May buy you lunch this fall and get you to explain it to me.

Need to run a few calls... I suspect when the rains go and it warms up over the weekend... my phone is gonna start ringing again:
'Our AC is out... can you come now?' 
Was hoping to get some misc stuff done around the house....


----------



## tjb (Jun 30, 2017)

gasmith said:


> Hi everyone, first post here.  I work as a gunsmith and have been trained in some machining and have also worked in a machine shop doing precision grinding.  However, I have a limited amount of experience.  I was wondering where the best place to start on the forum would be if anyone had possibly posted tutorials and/or videos that would help me to brush back up.  I havent touched a lathe or mill since '08 and need to get back into it to grow my business.  Any input is appreciated.  Also, anyone who wants to discuss gunsmithing, go ahead and PM me.


Ulma Doctor gave some excellent youtube resources.  I'd like to add 'this old tony' to the list: very informative, and he's actually figured out a way to make tutorial videos funny.

Nice to have another Georgia boy on the site!

Regards,
Terry


----------



## gasmith (Jul 1, 2017)

GA Gyro said:


> THX...
> I think I have read about that kit... saw a video of a kit with lots of trigger parts for a 92... made a mental note to look into it this fall.
> I would LOVE to get into gun-smithing... however am a bit 'gun-shy'  about the record keeping part...
> May buy you lunch this fall and get you to explain it to me.
> ...



The paperwork and licensing is indeed the worst part.


----------



## wrmiller (Jul 1, 2017)

gasmith said:


> The paperwork and licensing is indeed the worst part.



Yea, that is what has kept me from attempting to get mine.


----------



## Reeltor (Jul 1, 2017)

GASmith,

Last year John Morgan ---GAGyro started a Georgia Group.  I just discovered that I never joined it, I thought I did but apparently not.
Anyway, consider joining the local group, maybe we can all get together for a meal or something and talk shop.

Mike


----------



## gasmith (Jul 1, 2017)

Reeltor said:


> GASmith,
> 
> Last year John Morgan ---GAGyro started a Georgia Group.  I just discovered that I never joined it, I thought I did but apparently not.
> Anyway, consider joining the local group, maybe we can all get together for a meal or something and talk shop.
> ...



I really like that idea.


----------

